# Some Blues From Oz



## ozstone (Nov 29, 2007)

A little known Aussie Blues Band named after the Famous floating Turds at a Famous Australian Beach, enjoy

YouTube - BONDI CIGARS "Bad Weather Blues"


----------



## the widowman (Nov 29, 2007)

YouTube - Clapton solos from Just one nightheres some ERIC CLAPTON if your not already aware of clapton i recomend you check him out.


----------



## ozstone (Nov 30, 2007)

the widowman said:


> YouTube - Clapton solos from Just one nightheres some ERIC CLAPTON if your not already aware of clapton i recomend you check him out.


Thanks Widowman, I am well and truly versed in the works of Eric Clapton


----------

